# Zoning regulations?



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello! I'm new here! Sorry if this is the wrong category

How would I go about finding out what you need to have to have a horse on your property? We're moving to the Northern Virginia area and I would like to buy a house that I can keep a horse at but I don't know how to find out if theres a certain acerage you have to have or what. Does anyone know who I would have to contact to ask something like that?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The best person to contact is the County Clerk of the county(s) you are interested in. They typically are the most familiar with any restrictions that may apply. In NC, I've seen everything from no restrictions to 2 acres/horse, and it is not necessarily tied to actual zoning. Here in Orange County, we're outside city/town limits in an area zoned residential, but there are still no restrictions.
Additionally, many large properties that have been subdivided tend to have covenents and/or deed restrictions beyond the county rules that may restrict your use of the property.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I would call your county zoning department. Remember, PHM stated, there may be additional restrictions on a particular property. We recently looked at a house in a rural subdivision. They allowed horses only, no other livestock (so, no goats, chickens). They allowed one horse per acre. Our county does not have an allowable horse per acre limit.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok thank you that helps. Do any of you know what counties are more country like rather than city? I figure it would have to be in an area that is country to have more land. My husband will be working at Quantico and it seems there are only big cities around there. I don't know the area at all up there!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

WildHeartsCantBeBroken said:


> Ok thank you that helps. Do any of you know what counties are more country like rather than city? I figure it would have to be in an area that is country to have more land. My husband will be working at Quantico and it seems there are only big cities around there. I don't know the area at all up there!


Maybe try contacting a real estate company... they should know what land is available and then you can contact the county zoning to see what animals it allows. It is just a thought

Good luck!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

the other thing to look out for zoneing is city and country lines.......my farm falls on the country line but across the street is zoned city.....if i ride my horse on the road (east to west) on the right hand side of the yellow line i can get a ticket (no horses with in city limits) mean while if i ride my horse from (east to west) on the left hand side of the yellow line i'm in country lines...wired but find out just in case


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats pretty crazy Kansas Twister. We did find a house that already has a barn/stable and 3 pastures on 11 acres of land! I checked with all the different counties zoning and everything. Thank you everyones info was very helpful since I had no clue where to even begin! I really appreciate it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

WildHeartsCantBeBroken said:


> Hello! I'm new here! Sorry if this is the wrong category
> 
> How would I go about finding out what you need to have to have a horse on your property? We're moving to the Northern Virginia area and I would like to buy a house that I can keep a horse at but I don't know how to find out if theres a certain acerage you have to have or what. Does anyone know who I would have to contact to ask something like that?


Call the town hall or office you're moving to, they will be able to send you to the right person


----------

